# 3 Speed Fastback



## ohdeebee (Feb 3, 2012)

Serial number CExxxxx making it a March of '69. Seat has a rip, chainguard has nice screen but not so nice chrome. I don't know if everything is original/correct or not. I'm not a muscle bike guy. Just looking for some insight as far as what is correct and what isn't. Also wondering what it's worth. Like I said I've never really dealt with this era of bikes. I'll probably looking to sell in the spring so I'd just like to know where to price it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## jpromo (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not a muscle bike guy either but just about everything there looks pretty good. The pedals are the one thing I can confidently say aren't correct. The only other thing I see (maybe) is it looks like the front rim is a correct S-6 but the rear looks more like an S-7 in the picture. I think the Krates and other 'rays mixed S-7 fronts and S-2 rears but I thought the fastbacks had S-6 skinnys on front and rear. Really minor even if that is the case. Not my area of expertise either but I'd say you wouldn't have a problem getting in the 3-400$ range for it.


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't know how you spotted the rim thing from the pics but you're right. I was thinking $3-400 also but didn't really know. I've seen some fastbacks go for pretty good money and the condition didn't really seem any better than this one.


----------



## how (Feb 3, 2012)

The range in money always varys
The handle bars look wrong.

but the bike is kewl,,,

I bought this one from a bike shop 6 months ago for 250


----------



## KenC (Feb 5, 2012)

The bars are wrong, they look like 70 and up bars. And the rear wheel looks like a 73 up Fastback wheel or an off brand 20x1 3/8 wheel, not an s7, what is the rear tire and size? The shifter is a late 69 shifter as well, a March 69 should have the smaller round knob that looks similar to the 68 knob, they went to the barrel knob in mid 69.

I wouldn't put a big price tag on it, 3spd Fastbacks are more rare than the 5spd's, but this one seems to have had a lot of parts swapped out.


----------



## dxmadman (Feb 5, 2012)

*Boy Go Fast*

Ive owned many Fastback stingrays, but never a 3 speed, Your bike would have bow pedals instead of rattraps,get ya some ape hangers,whats cool your shifter is correct for your date,Find a rear slick "your wheels look fine". Let me tell ya why,Im guessing ya got a sturmy on the back right? most of em was 32 & 36 spoke, Fast backs was mostly 5 speed 28 spoke,So they had to use a different rim, I found that out because i bought an original owner 68 with a 2 speed kickback, "Rare", it was a special order cuz the kid only had one arm! He wanted mulispeed,but he couldnt shift. I digg yours cuz i havent seen a 3 speed fastback. Thanks!


----------



## KenC (Feb 5, 2012)

3spd Fastbacks are rarer than the 5spd, but they are out there.

The shifter is wrong for an early 69, the early 69's had a different knob on them, I know, I've had several of them, and still have a Red 69 model 5spd with the correct knob.

As far as the wheel, it should have the standard Fastback hoop with a 28 hole 3spd hub, just like the one on my 71 3spd.


----------



## hershey66 (Feb 5, 2012)

Isn't that a coaster style chain guard? Or did three speeds use that style too?


----------



## KenC (Feb 6, 2012)

They were the same guard, even the 3spd Stingrays used the same guard, except the Stingrays used painted guards and they were screened with "Stick Shift".


----------

